

Why I Built cointipping.com - wslh
http://diegobasch.com/why-i-built-cointipping-com

======
agscala
My (limited) understanding is that it took 3 days to transfer because that was
a new wallet ID and it needs to spread through the network. If you send him
some doge now it should take 10-15 mins or less.

Also this seems a like a natural progression from reddit's dogetipbot. I think
it's a good idea to have a generic way to tip cryptocurrency on the web, I
think once the right implementation takes place it'll be a real winner

~~~
diego
There was no network involved, it was Cryptsy's internal db (just like mine).

Also, for blockchain-based cryptocurrencies transactions are seen by most
nodes within seconds. When I withdraw from the site to an address that I just
made up, my Dogecoin client picks up the (unconfirmed) transaction almost
instantly.

------
phogster
What do you think of ChangeTip?

[https://www.changetip.com/](https://www.changetip.com/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/221wr2/bitcointip_w...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/221wr2/bitcointip_will_be_shutting_down_soon_and_passing/)

~~~
diego
Looks very cool to me, but it may be a bit daunting for people who know less
about cryptocurrencies. The issue at hand for me is that most of us want to
get "normal" people involved with cryptocurrencies. I'm very interested in the
impedance mismatch between the giver and the taker.

------
colinbartlett
> I’d had it with the monkey-fighting bureaucracy in this Monday-to-Friday
> blockchain.

------
christiangenco
An excellent analysis of the biggest problem in crypto currency adoption.

I made a similar service last month called Email Tip Bot – it lets you send
bitcoin to anyone’s email address:
[http://emailtipbot.com](http://emailtipbot.com)

Dogecoin support coming soon!

------
jw2013
'

The site's security certificate is not trusted!

You attempted to reach cointipping.com, but the server presented a certificate
issued by an entity that is not trusted by your computer's operating system.
This may mean that the server has generated its own security credentials,
which Chrome cannot rely on for identity information, or an attacker may be
trying to intercept your communications.

'

Could you please fix this? Or a Chrome bug? I got this When I try to visit
cointipping.com

~~~
diego
I paid for the certificate on StartSSL.com, and it's class-2 valid. I wonder
why that's happening to some people.

~~~
artbikes
Check your intermediate/chain certificate.

[http://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-
checker.html#hostname=cointipp...](http://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-
checker.html#hostname=cointipping.com)

~~~
diego
Thanks, fixed!

------
diego
BTW, author here. If anyone wants a few dogecoins to see how the site works,
email me. I'm dbasch at Google's popular email service.

------
Xcelerate
Sigh... just proving that original ideas are almost nonexistent nowadays. I'm
about halfway through making my own Bitcoin tipping website. Whatever, I think
I'll finish it anyway.

~~~
jwomers
Ideas are cheap, don't let that discourage you - implementation and execution
is what makes something great.

------
aaron-lebo
You are not changing from one currency to another, but you are acting as a
middleman. Do you have any idea whether this would require compliance with any
financial laws?

